# What Exercise Did You Do Today?



## Ariel (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll start:

20mins cross trainer and 1 hour of gita yoga.

Yesterday did weights circuit and 30 mins of cross trainer.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 29, 2014)

I did all of this and ran a bit.


----------



## exball (Jun 29, 2014)

I played Fallout.

Oh this is an _exercise _thread.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 29, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> I did all of this and ran a bit.


LIES!


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 29, 2014)

I need to get back into my running routine. It served me well.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 29, 2014)

exball said:


> I played Fallout.
> 
> Oh this is an _exercise _thread.



Were you standing up while you played?


----------



## Descent (Jun 29, 2014)

Read the Fat Acceptance thread then jogged on the treadmill for 40 minutes.


----------



## Panda Poison (Jun 29, 2014)

This is my everyday routine


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 29, 2014)

Does eating pizza count? I think it should.


For real though I should actually get back into weightlifting though. I was actually repping a good amount of weight before I stopped.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 29, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Does eating pizza count? I think it should.
> 
> 
> For real though I should actually get back into weightlifting though. I was actually repping a good amount of weight before I stopped.



Holding your gut up as you shuffle around is not weightlifting.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 29, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Holding your gut up as you shuffle around is not weightlifting.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nothing yet, but usually sometime between midnight and 3am I take an hour walk.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 29, 2014)

My heartsweet and I love to work out together.


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 29, 2014)

I rode my bike for forty minutes. Not casual minutes.


----------



## The Knife (Jun 29, 2014)

I went up and down and up and down a ladder to clean the kitchen cupboards. It doesn't seem like much but since surgery I have been very proud to be able to climb stuff again.


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> My heartsweet and I love to work out together.


NIGGA YAWL AINT DAWGS, YOU FUCKING WIERDOS


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> My heartsweet and I love to work out together.



Sleazy.


----------



## Dee (Jun 29, 2014)

I did yard work for a very long time. The sweat got in my eyes and then it rained on me and dirt and glass clippings got into my flip flops.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jun 29, 2014)

i mowed the lawn

that should count right i got sweaty enough


----------



## Pine Tar (Jul 1, 2014)

Went to the gym, rode on a stationary bike for 7 miles and then I walked a mile and a quarter on my lunch break. 

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Glaive (Jul 1, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Holding your gut up as you shuffle around is not weightlifting.








Surfshack Tito would like a word with you


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm _hoping _to go out and do some Squats later. But one of the gym's two barbells broke, and all the other gym-goers are using the other one. I need to stop making excuses and go to the gym earlier!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Unfortunately, my treadmill is in our hot as hell sunroom, so the minute summer rolls around, I can't get on it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm trying my hand at jumping rope. Seems like a simple enough exercise.


----------



## aphelion (Aug 17, 2014)

I did this today. Doesnt seem like it would be, but its hard work climbing those stairs. Especially battling a bunch of nine year olds to the top. And I was drinking.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 17, 2014)

aphelion said:


> I did this today. Doesnt seem like it would be, but its hard work climbing those stairs. Especially battling a bunch of nine year olds to the top. And I was drinking.View attachment 5056



I love bouncehouses! I would jump in them everyday if I could. For a brief period of time my family had a trampoline in our backyard. However, my mother decided to give it away once she learned it would make our insurance rates go up.


----------



## Panda Poison (Aug 17, 2014)

I lifted plenty of these


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 18, 2014)

Packing and loading my stuff for when I return to university.


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 22, 2014)

Woodworking and lovemaking.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 25, 2014)

Climbing up a hill in 100 degree F to get to class is not fun. At least I'm fulfilling my exercise every other day.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Sep 2, 2014)

Walked in 90 degree heat, then some burpees.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 2, 2014)

Does chewing and fork lifting counts as exercises?


----------



## Stuff and Things (Sep 2, 2014)

Marella said:


> Does chewing and fork lifting counts as exercises?



Only if you do them while standing up.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 3, 2014)

Climbing up an epic hill. Harvesting pears in the humidity, which isn't easy considering how short I am.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 3, 2014)

I hurt my right leg the day before yesterday and yesterday I could barely stand. It is a miracle I was able to manage (a very painful) walk. But today, my leg was good enough for a morning walk for about thirty minutes.

I know it really isn't exercise, but I don't want to strain an already hurt leg. I think it should be better by tomorrow, or the day after. I am a pretty fast healer.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 3, 2014)

Hahahaha I am literally 5 lbs away from being able to Squat 300 lbs. Whats that I sometimes say about myself? How I am mediocre?

Wow.


----------



## MasterMan (Sep 3, 2014)

I took the stairs instead of the elevator at work today. I ran the dog for about 25 minutes.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 3, 2014)

Brother, the Hulkster did this:

[youtube]uQu9r20eZPE[/youtube]


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 4, 2014)

I was right about my leg being better, but I still didn't want to strain it.

Today, I walked an hour and and swam for one hour at the gym.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday, I walked for an hour and swam laps for an hour. The lifeguard told me I was swimming really fast which made me feel good.

I also did an hours worth of volunteer work at the food bank. I don't think that counts as exercise though since I mostly stocked cereal and sorted candy into bags.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 7, 2014)

Today, I walked an hour. Did a 30 minute kettle belle workout. I swam laps for two hours.


----------



## Cure Quanta (Sep 8, 2014)

Lots of sprinting around campus. You'd think that's not a whole lot, but I'd call getting from one end to the other quickly and getting to classes that are all up several flights of stairs a free workout.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 8, 2014)

Walked an hour and swam two.


----------



## exball (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Morbid Boredom (Sep 9, 2014)

Two sets of 25 push-ups.  I have free time tonight, so I'll take a stroll.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 12, 2014)

I ride a bicycle a lot. Now I have that one song by Queen in my head. And now you do too.


----------



## Ouija Board (Sep 18, 2014)

I didn't do anything today but yesterday I went to strength and toning class at the gym. I was planning on going to the gym for yoga and pilates but I don't feel good today and am wondering if I am coming down with something. If I feel better tomorrow, I probably will just go to the fitness center at my complex's office and work out and then maybe check out the Zumba class at the gym.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 9, 2014)

Did some kettle bell exercises for the first time today, man they were INTENSE. I'm having to move back to the smaller island soon, so I'm gonna have to invest in some workout equipment. Kettlebells are definitely on the list!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kegel


----------



## The Knife (Oct 9, 2014)

Walked three miles on a bum hip in 90 degree heat. It was not by choice.


----------



## hellbound (Nov 1, 2014)

I just ran twelve goddamned miles. Well, ran most of it, a couple walk breaks here and there. 13.1 in two weeks.

Fuck I'm sore.


----------



## The_Hissing_Vigilant (Nov 16, 2014)

Running half hour. Stretches half hour. Weights/push-up/sit up routine and resistance one for one hour.

On Wednesday I did 100 push-ups, 100 sit ups, 100 buttlifts, 100 twist crunches, 100 butt-lifts, 100 tricep push-ups. I pulled my right arm. It's better now.
I go all hyper and batshit if I don't exercise like this at least three times per week.


----------



## hellbound (Nov 16, 2014)

Yesterday, I did my half marathon. Just under 11 min/mi average.



exball said:


>



Please tell me that's available in a wicking fabric so I can make that my race shirt.


----------

